# 2007 Tour of California Stages Announced



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/news/press/Host-Cities-Announced-for-07.html

• Prologue: Sunday, Feb. 18 - San Francisco
• Stage 1: Monday, Feb. 19 - Sausalito to Santa Rosa
• Stage 2: Tuesday, Feb. 20 - Santa Rosa to Sacramento
• Stage 3: Wednesday, Feb. 21 - Stockton to San Jose
• Stage 4: Thursday, Feb. 22 - Seaside to San Luis Obispo
• Stage 5: Friday, Feb. 23 - Solvang time trial
• Stage 6: Saturday, Feb. 24 - Santa Barbara to Santa Clarita
• Stage 7: Sunday, Feb. 25 - Long Beach circuit race

:thumbsup:


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Well, we won't have a finish and a start here in San Luis Obispo, but a finish is more than I thought we would get this coming year. I'm already looking forward to seeing them fly into town again. I'm also happy to see my old town Long Beach get a stage.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Too bad there won't be a start in San Luis next year. I followed the tour for a few days last year and by far the best town was San Luis Obispo. The finish was great, but it was hard to beat meeting so many riders just hanging out in the start area before they started out towards SB. Early on there were more riders than fans.


----------



## hornet22 (Nov 25, 2005)

I''m surprised they aren't bringing the tour a little further south into San Diego or at least North County. A ton of people would come out to watch. And why not work in a mountain stage in the Sierras? Can you imagine a stage that went around Lake Tahoe...how cool would that be or in the front gate of Sequoia (sp) and up that killer climb to Morro Rock?
But in the end I'm just glad we've got a big race in this country and in California. Now that's cool!


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Too much snow in the Sierras that time of year. Plus I think most of the riders aren't looking for something that killer that early in the season. 

Good point about Southern California, but I think that all of the traffic is likely a reason we won't see it anytime soon. They do a FULL (not rolling) course closure for the race. It was really remarkable to watch. They had trouble enough doing it in areas that didn't have as much traffic as SoCal. If they closed roads down here it would probably be front page news in every newspaper and idiot motorists would be taking out anyone on two wheels for weeks as revenge for being 5 minutes late to the mall.


----------



## hornet22 (Nov 25, 2005)

Good point about the traffic. And yes, snow would probably add a little too much drama to that stage..lol


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*So how long*

Until we start to see great (parallel) stage races here in the US. Parallel in that they take place in the season, in conjunction with the Euro race season. 

We have the TdeGa & TDeCa. Now we need to develop Stage races in Co, NY, Tx, Ky, Mi... 

Just gotta keep Americans in Yellow by Paris.


----------

